# AEW rampage:beep beep beep beep yeah!



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Your weekly rampage thread with an extremely dated reference. @The Legit DMD insert the graphics please.

We have Miro vs feugo dos. This time with fuegos car on the line. 

Does Fuego have a chance or will that car be the future site of where miro Impounds CJs exhaust pipes? 

We also have the Lucha bros defending against the butcher and the blade

Will the champs retain or will they be slaughtered like cattle?

There's a third match as well, I just can't remember it. I used up all my brain power thinking of auto erotic sex puns. So boss can you add it too please


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> *Will the champs retain or will they be slaughtered like cattle?*
> 
> There's a third match as well, I just can't remember it. I used up all my brain power thinking of auto erotic sex puns. So boss can you add it too please


Hey now…. Easy does it

i‘m of a mind to report this blatant hate speech


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hey now…. Easy does it
> 
> i‘m of a mind to report this blatant hate speech


Just be glad I didn't use sex puns for that man. Atleast people find CJ attractive. I think you get put on a list if you make people picture butcher naked


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Just be glad I didn't use sex puns for that man. Atleast people find CJ attractive. I think you get put on a list if you make people picture butcher naked


Yeah but only because Butch is such a stylish dresser.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> Your weekly rampage thread with an extremely dated reference. @The Legit DMD insert the graphics please.
> 
> We have Miro vs feugo dos. This time with fuegos car on the line.
> 
> ...


Anna Jay vs. The Bunny


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*IMPORTANT THREADS WITH NO GRAPHICS?!











 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438477768321241093*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Poor fuego’s car is gonna be ’street fightered’


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I think they're trying to give Fuego a "never say die" type of push. He's not going to win the belt, but my guess is that Miro is going to give him chances to give up and Fuego will keep refusing. Miro will probably end up choking out Fuego and then destroying the car (maybe putting Fuego's head through a gimmicked window. Sammy will come out for the save, and then maybe we finally get Miro vs Sammy for the TNT Championship.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit DMD said:


> *IMPORTANT THREADS WITH NO GRAPHICS?!
> 
> View attachment 108419
> 
> ...


I'm not going to Twitter anytime soon unless it benefits me professionally. And it can't be too important if spoilers are out all ready lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW ring logo returns for Rampage it appears.


----------



## The Principal (Apr 5, 2019)

MaseMan said:


> I think they're trying to give Fuego a "never say die" type of push. He's not going to win the belt, but my guess is that Miro is going to give him chances to give up and Fuego will keep refusing. Miro will probably end up choking out Fuego and then destroying the car (maybe putting Fuego's head through a gimmicked window. Sammy will come out for the save, and then maybe we finally get Miro vs Sammy for the TNT Championship.


Fuego does feel like a James Ellsworth or Spike Dudley type of gimmick.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

You want graphics I give you graphics


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm guessing Fuego's car was built up on Sammy's Vlog?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I'm guessing Fuego's car was built up on Sammy's Vlog?


Not that I can recall. Just the segment on Dynamite. The closest thing was a competition between Dark regulars for a Nightmare Family jacket


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438839737515642884

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

tag match will be good at least


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> tag match will be good at least


That’s the one I’m looking forward to.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It's Friday... you know what that means! RAMMMPAAAAAAGGGEE!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311994664061480966


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I don’t know the spoilers but I’d assume Miro beats Fuego and takes his car. The next week Sammy beats Miro to get the car back


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ready for my Rey Fenix fix. 🤯


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I just saw the preview of Rampage, my God what an awful fucking card.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll probably tune in later. The card looks like shit.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> I just saw the preview of Rampage, my God what an awful fucking card.





Chan Hung said:


> I'll probably tune in later. The card looks like shit.


Great insight as usual. 

Even with a week card still will be a decent show.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Can the people in the match just come out instead of all these stooges who are stealing Khans money.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Main event up first again. Wonder how they'll structure the two hour Rampage in NYC that will end so late.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Why even bother tagging or having designated legal men?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438994692406976516


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Butcher has been working his ass off at the gym while injured it looks like. He's barely in hoss territory these days.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sounds like Excalibur is saying Fedex not Fenix lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Sounds like Excalibur is saying Fedex not Fenix lol


Wins with a small package


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That finish was badass!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Wins with a small package


He lives to deliver.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Is this AEW Dark???


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol do Santana and Ortiz jsut hang out backstage with their faces painted?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Santana and Ortiz sighting.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

PnP are OFFICIALLY back in the tag division! LFG!!!


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Solid match, guess it sets up an 8 man for the Rampage show next week that still needs another match or 2.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg Anna's ass is looking amazing tonight.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Anna not wearing Dark Order colors


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

A lot of eye candy in the ring right now.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Anna Jay's ass graces my TV screen once again. 😇


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Anna Jay and them cheeks.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Geeee said:


> Anna not wearing Dark Order colors


Hopefully thats a sign shes ditching those dorks, never made sense she was with them anyways. A smoking hot girl being friends with a bunch of dweeb misfits in masks.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> A lot of eye candy in the ring right now.


As lovely as Penelope and Allie are, Anna Jay is a tasty treat that just can't be beat.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Anna not wearing Dark Order colors


Might be little left of the original group next month if Windham debuts and has his own stable.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God damn all the hotness on the screen right now, Tay, Anna, Penelope, Bunny, lord.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Another classic Bunny match


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

man all roll ups tonight


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I wonder who that wrestler is.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol wtf is happening?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I didn't expect AEW to debut Kevin Owens so quickly. I thought he still had time on his contract.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Matt back to comedy segments


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hardy vs OC hair vs hair match is gonna happen surely.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

AEW dark zzzz


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Also looks like an obese Cameron Grimes


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

this random fan took a pretty good twist of fate... Makes me think he is a wrestler. But how does he wrestle built like that?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they want Orange Cassidy's hair? he already has really short hair, will shaving it really be that terrible?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"There is no way he has a wife" Damn Tazz


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

I just came from a piss break and thought I saw Conrad Thompson get beat and shaved lmao


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Wrong gimmick Matt


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I thought tonight was supposed to be a special show……then I saw Orange Tragedy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"There's no way he has a wife."

Taz with the rare non-insipid commentary is always refreshing to see.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

FrankenTodd said:


> I thought tonight was supposed to be a special show……then I saw Orange Tragedy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The big one is next week


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Careful Brit..you gonna get Tony's ass beat.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok Britt you are a heel, that means you don't go around hugging the babyface announcers ffs, keep the friendship off screen.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Bunny/Penelope vs TayJay feud is pure divas. Shit matches but lots of skin for the 18-49 male demo. Bunny gets on TV every week while a quality pro wrestler like Shida hasn't been on Dynamite for months.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Ruby is trash compared to dmd


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Her theme is such an American idiot rip off lul


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Ruby kind of sucks. I don't get the hype.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok Britt you are a heel, that means you don't go around hugging the babyface announcers ffs, keep the friendship off screen.


Hope Cole pulls him up for that on Wednesday lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> The Bunny/Penelope vs TayJay feud is pure divas. Shit matches but lots of skin for the 18-49 male demo. Bunny gets on TV every week while a quality pro wrestler like Shida hasn't been on Dynamite for months.


Agreed, Thunder Rosa barely gets seen as well. Tony making sure the eye candy gets tv time every week.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Another shot at the E.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

'Banging some dude in the back '

Meow.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm digging Ruby Soho's Canadian Tuxedo err tanktop


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

She's banging her boyfriend so what


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yikes. Baker just killed Ruby with that one.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn Ruby and Britt with a fire promo.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Very good promo segment from Britt and Ruby.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Well damn. Pretty good stuff. Seems like Ruby came up with stuff on the spot...but delivered it well.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Talking about Tony Khan like he's a villain boss like Vince


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Dang ruby ok you brought it I’m proud of you


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

We want Riho clap clap clap clap clap!
We want Riho clap clap clap clap clap!


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Damn, both girls are crossing the line!! I love it!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

So, Fuego will be needing either a taxi or an ambulance.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I think Ruby impressed a lot of people tonight.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Holy shit what a promo, Britt and Ruby killed it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fuego's updated his gear with the new paycheck.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Best female segment I think


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

This should be a squash


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I like when Miro references his hot wife.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

My God up high and my wife down low.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol guess we know why the promo on Dynamite didn't have a hot wife mention. He was saving it for this Rampage  .


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Wednesday is gonna be so fire


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Whoever has a ticket for Grand Slam is a lucky bastard. Talk about stacked.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol this guy putting his car on the line to face a guy thats gonna easily kill him, what a dumb ass.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Poor Fuego about to get killed. There's 15 minutes left of the show though so... surely Miro just kills him for that long right?


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

How are they going to fit all those matches on dynamite wtf that card is insane!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Soho casually mentioning how Britt is Adam's BAYBAY, Britt returning fire by referencing Soho being future endeavor'd, Ruby clapping back about Britt knowing what Tony Khan had for breakfast.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

I really wonder why Rampage always put the main event for the first match.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I could swear I’ve heard the sound of an ambulance siren before Fuego’s entrance.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I wore my good socks and Kenny isn’t on tonight……


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Miro needs to kill this guy, he already sold way more than he should have in their last encounter.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Geeee said:


> this random fan took a pretty good twist of fate... Makes me think he is a wrestler. *But how does he wrestle built like that?*


Ask Kevin Owens. :^)


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Whoanma said:


> I could swear I’ve heard the sound of an ambulance siren before Fuego’s entrance.


I think it's a tornado warning because of his devastating tornado DDT


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fuego is such an adorable jobber.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

/sigh They're actually making this a match. Hopefully at the very least it ends up great.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Gotta be scary AF to take a fallaway slam on the outside


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Rampage: The Murder Of Fuego


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Incoming…


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Ruby should've brought up the fact that she wasn't even hired and the WWE used her as a local jobber vs Nia Jax which is somehow worse than getting fired.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DAMN. Miro swatted the fuck outta him.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> DAMN. Miro swatted the fuck outta him.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Miro after that


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Miro needs to kill this guy, he already sold way more than he should have in their last encounter.


If there's anyone that should be booked like Goldberg its Miro. Unfortunately in AEW everybody has to get their shit it. Even scrubs jobbers like Lee Johnson.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol and there goes your car dumb ass.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Drive home to your hot wife Miro.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RIP Fuego and Fuego's car.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PLEASE tell me this is the beginning of making Sammy TNT champion, i've always wanted him to be the one to dethrone Miro.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

They got some miscommunication in the end but Miro saved by just clubbing Fuego


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sammy! Sammy! Sammy!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Spanish God


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sammy vs Miro is gonna be nuts


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm 100% on board with Sammy and Miro that's gonna be a great feud


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Pretty good main event match, but the aftermath was great. Miro heeling it up attacking Fuego after and Sammy making the save was all really well done. Should make for a really good match.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Miro should've gone backstage and Braun'd the car to end the show.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> PLEASE tell me this is the beginning of making Sammy TNT champion, i've always wanted him to be the one to dethrone Miro.


Sammy would make a good champ, but it's too soon to be thinking about taking the title off Miro.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MIRO SMASH


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439061104525811715


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

AEW needs to sign Lana just so Miro can obnoxiously make out with her and shove his hot wife in everyone's face. If she was already signed should've had Miro go backstage and leave in Fuego's car with Lana going down on him as he drives off.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

What happened to the advertised Bryan and Kenny stuff? Didn’t they do a similar bait and switch with Darby and Punk a few weeks ago?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

bdon said:


> What happened to the advertised Bryan and Kenny stuff? Didn’t they do a similar bait and switch with Darby and Punk a few weeks ago?


There was a video package.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

bdon said:


> What happened to the advertised Bryan and Kenny stuff? Didn’t they do a similar bait and switch with Darby and Punk a few weeks ago?


It was a short 1 min video package with both talking for 20 seconds. It was great, mind you, but blink and you missed it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> What happened to the advertised Bryan and Kenny stuff? Didn’t they do a similar bait and switch with Darby and Punk a few weeks ago?


Excalibur called it a "special look" at the feud between Bryan and Kenny and I think there was some new material?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Ruby and Britt were throwing bombs at each other. Like damn it was a shade off for the ages and the fans ate it up

WWE had no idea what they had with Ruby.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Do you think Adam Cole is going to kill Tony Schiavone for hugging Britt after the warning he gave him?


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

3venflow said:


> MIRO SMASH
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439061104525811715


Strike of the year, period.


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

I may be in the minority but I’m a fan of Ruby. I’m a rock guy so I dig her look. And she showed some skill on the mic tonight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

That was fun

good promo by the ladies

miro murdering fuego

sammy making the save to stake his claim

crowd was dead tired though


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

DMD and Ruby killed it! They are the top 2 promos in the division, Ruby's strength was always her promos. 

Sammy as next TNT champion sounds great, maybe then maybe Darby/MJF can go for him.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

nice show, britt and ruby promo was fun and I'm behind sammy for that tnt title match against miro.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I thought they dialed it in a bit tonight. It’s hard to have mega shows twice a week, the main things is not to let things slip to far and they are succeeding in that. 7/10 for me.

Best moment: Ruby SoHo’s entrance music


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@MarkOfAllMarks rancid is COMPLETELY different from green day. Ruby Soho came out years before American idiot


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> @MarkOfAllMarks rancid is COMPLETELY different from green day. Ruby Soho came out years before American idiot


Yep both bay area bands but definetly different I used to party with RANCID my buddy's older sister was screwing a few of them lol.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> PLEASE tell me this is the beginning of making Sammy TNT champion, i've always wanted him to be the one to dethrone Miro.


i feel this too, but I think it is clear that they are building Moxley to beat Miro.


----------



## Gibbs0102 (Oct 15, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> i feel this too, but I think it is clear that they are building Moxley to beat Miro.


i hope this isn’t the case and I would still like to see Miro with the title for at least another 6 months. So many fresh feuds for him still without even touching the main event guys.

I think he should beat sammy carry on his run for another 6 months plus then come back round to sammy and drop it to him. Should definitely be dropping it to one of the younger guys to give them the rub not a guy like Moxley


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Her theme is such an American idiot rip off lul


Did you just call Rancid a Green Day rip off? Haha


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Well that sucked.

Sorry but why on earth am I watching a show where the entire first half of it and then some is about the HFO. And then FUEGO DEL FUCKING SOL is main eventing.

Don’t ever try claim Rampage isn’t the B show by a million miles. FEUGO JUST MAIN EVENTED FFS.

It’ll do 500k viewers. It’s the clear B show. And for some bizarre reason Punk is wrestling on it next week instead of Dynamite.

Ruby/Britt was a good promo kind of but … is it really smart to over and over and over again be essentially saying your womans division is being headlined by someone who couldn’t even get on TV in WWE and was fired because she sucked. Like… how does that make AEW look good?You can say oh well the fans know that blah blah blah… but thats the issue. Stop booking for the niche hardcore because that isn’t how you grow a damn audience.

I don’t remember Bret Hart bringing up Austin being fired in WCW over and over whilst trying to present him as a star.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Gibbs0102 said:


> i hope this isn’t the case and I would still like to see Miro with the title for at least another 6 months. So many fresh feuds for him still without even touching the main event guys.
> 
> I think he should beat sammy carry on his run for another 6 months plus then come back round to sammy and drop it to him. Should definitely be dropping it to one of the younger guys to give them the rub not a guy like Moxley


In thinking of a Sammy TNT Title win, I instantly had the thought pop into my head, “Why the fuck aren’t TNT pushing for Jack PERRY to carry their title yet!?” They could sell the fact Luke fucking Perry’s handsome kid is their champion. That’s MONEY.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I dont see Britt's title reign ending with Ruby Soho, unless it is so they can push Jamie Hayter to beat Ruby or they finally Kris Statlander heel and give her that evil alien gimmick I mentioned before to beat Ruby for it.


----------



## Gibbs0102 (Oct 15, 2019)

bdon said:


> In thinking of a Sammy TNT Title win, I instantly had the thought pop into my head, “Why the fuck aren’t TNT pushing for Jack PERRY to carry their title yet!?” They could sell the fact Luke fucking Perry’s handsome kid is their champion. That’s MONEY.


I do like jungle boy but at the moment there is just something missing for me. Think he needs just a little more development I’m sure he will get there. Looks like a feud with Christian could be in the works a great guy to help jungle boy along.
Another one is Pillman jr im intrigued to see where this feud with mjf goes could take pillman to the next level. So much talent in aew the options are endless.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Gibbs0102 said:


> I do like jungle boy but at the moment there is just something missing for me. Think he needs just a little more development I’m sure he will get there. Looks like a feud with Christian could be in the works a great guy to help jungle boy along.
> Another one is Pillman jr im intrigued to see where this feud with mjf goes could take pillman to the next level. So much talent in aew the options are endless.


Jungle Boy should be a tag champion with Luchasaurus before contending for singles.

I would have Luchasaurus turn heel and him go on a path of destruction with the TNT title and push for Jungle Boy to challenge him for it after a tag title reign.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Well that sucked.
> 
> Sorry but why on earth am I watching a show where the entire first half of it and then some is about the HFO. And then FUEGO DEL FUCKING SOL is main eventing.
> 
> ...


I legit saw the 30 second promo air on Rampage and was immediately turned off. This company puzzles the fuck out of me. I expect even lower ratings as well. The jobbers on this show were a turn off.


----------



## Gibbs0102 (Oct 15, 2019)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jungle Boy should be a tag champion with Luchasaurus before contending for singles.
> 
> I would have Luchasaurus turn heel and him go on a path of destruction with the TNT title and push for Jungle Boy to challenge him for it after a tag title reign.


This is what I love about aew there is just so many fresh options at the moment. That is definitely a fued that will happen at some point with a big pay of for both.
I wouldn’t mind seeing Jericho go after miro for the title and miro been the one to write Jericho of tv when he leaves to tour with fozzy. Surely that is soon?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Gibbs0102 said:


> I do like jungle boy but at the moment there is just something missing for me. Think he needs just a little more development I’m sure he will get there. Looks like a feud with Christian could be in the works a great guy to help jungle boy along.
> Another one is Pillman jr im intrigued to see where this feud with mjf goes could take pillman to the next level. So much talent in aew the options are endless.


Pillman Jr’s push is one of the most exciting things I’ve seen in AEW, and it is NO DOUBT AN MJF IDEA!

I wish people understood how goddamn great MJF was at this thing called wrestling. Behind the curtains, he is fucking intelligent and gets this shit. He’ll have the books someday.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

bdon said:


> Pillman Jr’s push is one of the most exciting things I’ve seen in AEW, and it is NO DOUBT AN MJF IDEA!
> 
> I wish people understood how goddamn great MJF was at this thing called wrestling. Behind the curtains, he is fucking intelligent and gets this shit. He’ll have the books someday.


I think Cody came up with this angle …


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> In thinking of a Sammy TNT Title win, I instantly had the thought pop into my head, “Why the fuck aren’t TNT pushing for Jack PERRY to carry their title yet!?” They could sell the fact Luke fucking Perry’s handsome kid is their champion. That’s MONEY.


He is gearing for a feud against Christian

JB needs a little blood feud to get to the next level IMO


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DaveRA said:


> I think Cody came up with this angle …


If so, then I’m glad he’s finally started to write good stuff for others. It only took him 2 years to realize there are people better suited to live out his ideas.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Man that Britt Ruby segment was money.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

Miro has had a great run but I'm so ready for a Sammy and MJF feud for the TNT title.


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

Not gonna lie - I've never seen anything of Ruby Soho, but given the hype I read on here, she is a bit of nothing. Meh. 

Anyway, thought it was an average Rampage. Miro is cool.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

RogueSlayer said:


> Miro has had a great run but I'm so ready for a Sammy and MJF feud for the TNT title.


Yeah, Sammy should beat Miro. Then bring in CJ to "whip him into shape" and get over his neck being his weak point and start having him run through everyone for an eventual world title fued/run with no achilles heel to stop him.


----------



## Vidic15 (Nov 17, 2017)

It's changed my entire way I watch wrestling. And I've been watching wrestling since 88.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Good episode!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Just finished up Rampage and thought it was a good episode. Ruby Soho and Britt Baker killed it. This was the best promo of Ruby's career easily. I'm so happy for Ruby right now, can't wait for the title match at Grand Slam. 

The Lucha Bros/Butcher & Blade match didn't live up to my expectations, but it was decent enough. 

Guevara coming out to save Fuego was obvious, but the Sammy/Miro match is gonna be fire. 

*Overall: 7/10*


----------

